# Piatek: accordo Genoa Herta. Decide il giocatore.



## admin (3 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, il Genoa sta lavorando per il clamoroso ritorno di Piatek. Raggiunto un accordo con l'Herta: prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto da 17 mln. Ora la decisione spetta al giocatore.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2022)

che storia


----------



## Gamma (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Genoa sta lavorando per il clamoroso ritorno di Piatek. Raggiunto un accordo con l'Herta: prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto da 17 mln. Ora la decisione spetta al giocatore.



Piatek alla corte di Sheva mi fa tornare alla mente i "paragoni"(con tanto di fotografia) tra la coppia Sheva - Kakà e la coppia Piatek - Paquetà.

Brutta storia, anche se il brasiliano non sta affatto andando male.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Genoa sta lavorando per il clamoroso ritorno di Piatek. Raggiunto un accordo con l'Herta: prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto da 17 mln. Ora la decisione spetta al giocatore.



Andrà al Genoa, farà schifo e giocherà solo una grande partita. Indovinate contro quale squadra...


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Andrà al Genoa, farà schifo e giocherà solo una grande partita. Indovinate contro quale squadra...



Scontato.


----------



## Mauricio (3 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia questo, pagato 35 milioni e per grazia divina non si è fatta minusvalenza! Ora fa panchina in Germania e la sua squadra lotta per non retrocedere… Il Genoa per quella cifra non lo riscatterà mai


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Genoa sta lavorando per il clamoroso ritorno di Piatek. Raggiunto un accordo con l'Herta: prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto da 17 mln. Ora la decisione spetta al giocatore.



c'era un utente penso bannato che si chiamava ACMILAN1899 che lo chiamava "l'influencer di Dzierzoniow perchè una volta aveva detto che in un anno era passato da mille a un milione di follower su instragram. mi faceva morire. Post di 50 righe insultandolo


----------



## marcus1577 (4 Gennaio 2022)

35 milioni per sto brocco poi ci si lamenta che elliott non spende..
Da matt!!!!
Il pistolero!!!!!!


----------



## marcus1577 (4 Gennaio 2022)

35 milioni per sto brocco poi ci si lamenta che elliott non spende..
Da matt!!!!
Il pistolero!!!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> c'era un utente penso bannato che si chiamava ACMILAN1899 che lo chiamava "l'influencer di Dzierzoniow perchè una volta aveva detto che in un anno era passato da mille a un milione di follower su instragram. mi faceva morire. Post di 50 righe insultandolo



Ricordo benissimo. Se un argomento di qualunque genere aveva una infinitesimale attinenza con Piatek lo tirava in ballo e partiva con post chilometrici infarciti di insulti, nomignoli, soprannomi e perculamenti vari. Raramente ho visto una persona trovare modi tanto fantasiosi per insultare un giocatore.

Solo @gabri65, con Calha, è riuscito, talvolta, a raggiungere vette così magnificamente sublimi nell’insulto verso un giocatore.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ricordo benissimo. Se un argomento di qualunque genere aveva un infinitesimale attinenza con Piatek lo tirava in ballo e partiva con post chilometrici infarciti di insulti, nomignoli, soprannomi e perculamenti vari. Raramente ho visto una persona trovare modi tanto fantasiosi per insultare un giocatore.
> 
> Solo @gabri65, con Calha, è riuscito, talvolta, a raggiungere vette così magnificamente sublimi nell’insulto verso un giocatore.



Grazie caro, il bombardiere turco è colui per il quale avrò un posto di rispetto negli inferi.

Comunque l'amico ACMilan1899 era veramente un soggetto assurdo, ma molto intelligente e con una personalità di spicco, era mio amico e ci siamo pure divertiti con qualche messaggio.

Mi manca, tranne il fatto che era un fan sfegatato del modigliani, lo possino ammazza', lui e il suo idolo.


----------



## Giofa (4 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie caro, il bombardiere turco è colui per il quale avrò un posto di rispetto negli inferi.
> 
> Comunque l'amico ACMilan1899 era veramente un soggetto assurdo, ma molto intelligente e con una personalità di spicco, era mio amico e ci siamo pure divertiti con qualche messaggio.
> 
> Mi manca, tranne il fatto che era un fan sfegatato del modigliani, lo possino ammazza', lui e il suo idolo.


Credo Pitalek fosse tra i soprannomi preferiti, oltre al dato statistico della vecchia punta credo spagnola di cui non ricordo il nome che aveva segnato più di piantek.
Io comunque il gesto delle pistole con coretto annesso ammetto di averlo fatto...ci sono quelli come me e quelli che mentono


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Genoa sta lavorando per il clamoroso ritorno di Piatek. Raggiunto un accordo con l'Herta: prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto da 17 mln. Ora la decisione spetta al giocatore.


gol dell'ex manco quotato


----------



## gabri65 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Credo Pitalek fosse tra i soprannomi preferiti, oltre al dato statistico della vecchia punta credo spagnola di cui non ricordo il nome che aveva segnato più di piantek.
> Io comunque il gesto delle pistole con coretto annesso ammetto di averlo fatto...ci sono quelli come me e quelli che mentono



Sì, vero.

La vecchia punta che dici, e della quale non ricordo il nome, era mi sembra polacca come il pistolero, solo che non aveva un cognome propriamente polacco. Era una punta molto mediocre (stile un Destro dei nostri giorni, pure peggio), e lui usava costantemente il fatto che avesse segnato forse anche meno di questo sconosciuto come paragone per dirgliene di tutti i colori.


----------



## numero 3 (4 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, vero.
> 
> La vecchia punta che dici, e della quale non ricordo il nome, era mi sembra polacca come il pistolero, solo che non aveva un cognome propriamente polacco. Era una punta molto mediocre (stile un Destro dei nostri giorni, pure peggio), e lui usava costantemente il fatto che avesse segnato forse anche meno di questo sconosciuto come paragone per dirgliene di tutti i colori.


Lo spagnolo Angulo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie caro, il bombardiere turco è colui per il quale avrò un posto di rispetto negli inferi.
> 
> Comunque l'amico ACMilan1899 era veramente un soggetto assurdo, ma molto intelligente e con una personalità di spicco, era mio amico e ci siamo pure divertiti con qualche messaggio.
> 
> Mi manca, tranne il fatto che era un fan sfegatato del modigliani, lo possino ammazza', lui e il suo idolo.


Concordo: era un grandissimo ACMilan1899. Con lui si poteva passare da Piatek a San Paolo con disinvoltura; apprezzavo molto anche la sua ironia. Mi piacerebbe se tornasse con noi sul Forum!


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Genoa sta lavorando per il clamoroso ritorno di Piatek. Raggiunto un accordo con l'Herta: prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto da 17 mln. Ora la decisione spetta al giocatore.


E pensare che da noi giocherebbe titolare 25 partite su 38 visto che le altre le gioca Ibrahimovic. 
Comunque presuntuoso spero fallisca.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ricordo benissimo. Se un argomento di qualunque genere aveva un infinitesimale attinenza con Piatek lo tirava in ballo e partiva con post chilometrici infarciti di insulti, nomignoli, soprannomi e perculamenti vari. Raramente ho visto una persona trovare modi tanto fantasiosi per insultare un giocatore.
> 
> Solo @gabri65, con Calha, è riuscito, talvolta, a raggiungere vette così magnificamente sublimi nell’insulto verso un giocatore.





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie caro, il bombardiere turco è colui per il quale avrò un posto di rispetto negli inferi.
> 
> Comunque l'amico ACMilan1899 era veramente un soggetto assurdo, ma molto intelligente e con una personalità di spicco, era mio amico e ci siamo pure divertiti con qualche messaggio.
> 
> Mi manca, tranne il fatto che era un fan sfegatato del modigliani, lo possino ammazza', lui e il suo idolo.



ahahaha grande ACMILAN1899 , un pazzo scatenato.

Simpaticissimo, manca uno come lui!

Però era un caso da studiare.

Ricordo che nominava sempre i forums avversari, cosi iniziai ad indagare per vedere che combinava.

Ricordo che andai sul forum delle melme per levarmi la curiosità (dopo essermi vaccinato dal colera ovviamente): praticamente andava a trollarli con post chilometrici dichiarandosi milanista, e fin qui nulla di male, ma col tempo venne bannato dopo i soliti battibecchi.

Ma qui arriva la Crème De La Crème: si iscrivette nuovamente al forum delle melme, PAGANDO, ahahah PAGANDO un corrispettivo per essere una specie di supporter del forum ed evitare ban, ma stavolta, spacciandosi per Interista 

Vi giuro su mia madre, lo riconobbi dal suo modo di scrivere, cosi gli scrissi qui nel nostro forum in privato per avere conferma che fosse lui, e me la diede.

Ad ogni modo, dopo un po' venne bannato perchè lo riconobbero pure le melme e allora smisi di seguire la vicenda anche io sulla loro fogna.

Nel mentre, qui dentro venne bannato 984 volte in 984 giorni sempre per la stessa cosa: postava link vietati a ripetizione, finchè admin si ruppe giustamente le palle.

Molto strano non sia tornato qui sotto altro nome, ma penso l' avremmo riconosciuto nel caso, quindi direi che no, non è più tornato.
Ma sono sicuro che nell' ombra ci legge.

Una leggenda moderna dell' Internet


----------



## Stex (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Genoa sta lavorando per il clamoroso ritorno di Piatek. Raggiunto un accordo con l'Herta: prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto da 17 mln. Ora la decisione spetta al giocatore.



riscatto a uno sturaro... non so...


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (4 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaha grande ACMILAN1899 , un pazzo scatenato.
> 
> Simpaticissimo, manca uno come lui!
> 
> ...



Memorabili i canti dell'inferno di Dante, riadattati per Berlusconi e mi sembra di ricordare anche Suso


----------



## Miro (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Genoa sta lavorando per il clamoroso ritorno di Piatek. Raggiunto un accordo con l'Herta: prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto da 17 mln. Ora la decisione spetta al giocatore.



Ricordiamo con piacere l'intervista a suo padre (credo, o forse fu proprio Piatek a dirlo) dove, appena arrivato, definiva il Milan una squadra di passaggio all'interno della sua carriera, e che nel giro di qualche anno avrebbe voluto andare in una grande squadra. 

E ora si ritrova al punto di partenza.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Genoa sta lavorando per il clamoroso ritorno di Piatek. Raggiunto un accordo con l'Herta: prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto da 17 mln. Ora la decisione spetta al giocatore.


@Giofa 
Io lo faccio tuttora il gesto delle pistole: bisogna comunque dar merito a Piatek di aver fatto qualcosa di buono. Secondo me, lo rivedremo molto presto: come hanno già ricordato altri utenti, ci segnerà di sicuro sto bidone 

@pazzomania: c’è possibilità che ritorni il nostro AcMilan1899? Erano troppo divertenti e interessanti i suoi interventi!


----------



## pazzomania (4 Gennaio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> @Giofa
> Io lo faccio tuttora il gesto delle pistole: bisogna comunque dar merito a Piatek di aver fatto qualcosa di buono. Secondo me, lo rivedremo molto presto: come hanno già ricordato altri utenti, ci segnerà di sicuro sto bidone
> 
> @pazzomania: c’è possibilità che ritorni il nostro AcMilan1899? Erano troppo divertenti e interessanti i suoi interventi!


Eh non credo, o meglio, non saprei come contattarlo.

Ma sicuramente, se torna lo becchiamo subito.

Lancio un' esca, vediamo se abbocca:

*Van Basten poteva solo allacciare gli scarpini di Piontec*


----------



## Giofa (4 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh non credo, o meglio, non saprei come contattarlo.
> 
> Ma sicuramente, se torna lo becchiamo subito.
> 
> ...


Pazzo lancia un esca anche su Romagnoli, a me manca anche Sipno.
Anche Zosimo è un po' che non lo vedo,spero solo stiano tutti bene


----------



## pazzomania (4 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Pazzo lancia un esca anche su Romagnoli, a me manca anche Sipno.
> Anche Zosimo è un po' che non lo vedo,spero solo stiano tutti bene


sipno sarà stato bannato

Zosimo avrà smesso di scrivere perchè gli rompevano tutti le palle


----------



## Giofa (4 Gennaio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> @Giofa
> Io lo faccio tuttora il gesto delle pistole: bisogna comunque dar merito a Piatek di aver fatto qualcosa di buono. Secondo me, lo rivedremo molto presto: come hanno già ricordato altri utenti, ci segnerà di sicuro sto bidone
> 
> @pazzomania: c’è possibilità che ritorni il nostro AcMilan1899? Erano troppo divertenti e interessanti i suoi interventi!


Sono andato a riascoltarmi il coro e adesso non riesco a toglierlo dalla testa.... aiutoooo
Aleeee Piatek ale... Pum pum pum pum


----------



## gabri65 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Credo Pitalek fosse tra i soprannomi preferiti, oltre al dato statistico della vecchia punta credo spagnola di cui non ricordo il nome che aveva segnato più di piantek.
> Io comunque il gesto delle pistole con coretto annesso ammetto di averlo fatto...ci sono quelli come me e quelli che mentono





numero 3 ha scritto:


> Lo spagnolo Angulo



Vero, ho sbagliato, non era polacco, mi sono confuso nel confondermi.


----------



## Giofa (4 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero, ho sbagliato, non era polacco, mi sono confuso nel confondermi.


Angulo, vero, come ho fatto a dimenticarlo


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> sipno sarà stato bannato
> 
> Zosimo avrà smesso di scrivere perchè gli rompevano tutti le palle


Sipno me lo ricordo bannato. Mi ero dimenticato di Zosimo, saranno mesi che non scrive: un vero e strenuo difensore dei conti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Genoa sta lavorando per il clamoroso ritorno di Piatek. Raggiunto un accordo con l'Herta: prestito oneroso e diritto di riscatto da 17 mln. Ora la decisione spetta al giocatore.


Potrebbe fargli bene, anche se quei soldi ormai ha ampiamente dimostrato di non valerli.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Sipno me lo ricordo bannato. Mi ero dimenticato di Zosimo, saranno mesi che non scrive: un vero e strenuo difensore dei conti.



Zosimo, calcolatrice alla mano, riuscirebbe a dimostrarti che comprare una Fiat Duna a 100 mila euro sarebbe comunque un affarone.

Sipno si fissava ad odiare certi giocatori e non recedeva. Se qualcuno di questi, ad esempio, segnava un gol da centrocampo invece di riconoscere l'impresa era capace di sclerare perchè non aveva segnato dalla propria area di rigore. Dandogli ovviamente del bidone.

Tornando a Piatek ricordo questo topic che aprii nel periodo d'oro del polacco:









Scambiereste Piatek con CR7? E con Icardi?



Se questa estate la Juve ci proponesse uno scambio Ronaldo-Piatek voi accettereste? Oppure se Inter e il Milan pensassero di scambiarsi i centravanti come vedreste la cosa? Ovviamente è un'ipotesi semplice che non prende in considerazione gli aspetti economici. Infatti ho scritto scambio...





www.milanworld.net





Topic per il quale, ovviamente, invoco la temporanea ma totale incapacità di intendere e volere.

Quando, tra 357 anni, mi presenterò di fronte ai Cancelli Celesti, San Pietro, dopo avermi regolarmente sputato in faccia, mi spedirà a calci in culo all'inferno. Nel girone dei bestemmiatori.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh non credo, o meglio, non saprei come contattarlo.
> 
> Ma sicuramente, se torna lo becchiamo subito.
> 
> ...



Mi ricordo solo che si chiama Massimiliano, anche su quello rompeva le [email protected] in continuazione dicendo che aveva il solito nome di Allegri.

Tranquillo che uno così se torna anche con altro pseudonimo, lo becchi subito, resisterebbe solo 2 post senza cominciare a delirare.

Che soggetto. Un abbraccio affettuoso, Max.


----------



## Giofa (4 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Zosimo, calcolatrice alla mano, riuscirebbe a dimostrarti che comprare una Fiat Duna a 100 mila euro sarebbe comunque un affarone.
> 
> Sipno si fissava ad odiare certi giocatori e non recedeva. Se qualcuno di questi, ad esempio, segnava un gol da centrocampo invece di riconoscere l'impresa era capace di sclerare perchè non aveva segnato dalla propria area di rigore. Dandogli ovviamente del bidone.
> 
> ...


I commenti di quel topic sono da ridere letti ora (anche se ormai anche gli altri due hanno dato). Questo dimostra come fare il direttore sportivo sia difficilissimo e sbagliare valutazione è un attimo.
Zosimo aveva le sue idee,spesso in minoranza (anche se ero quasi sempre d'accordo con lui) ma argomentate benissimo


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> I commenti di quel topic sono da ridere letti ora (anche se ormai anche gli altri due hanno dato). Questo dimostra come fare il direttore sportivo sia difficilissimo e sbagliare valutazione è un attimo.
> Zosimo aveva le sue idee,spesso in minoranza (anche se ero quasi sempre d'accordo con lui) ma argomentate benissimo



Era il periodo d'oro del polacco, in cui si facevano paragoni importanti, quindi certe sparate ci stavano. Per dire: in quel periodo Piatek aveva insidiato, nella nazionale polacca, perfino Lewandoski. E' il rischio che si corre quando si prendono giocatori non rodati ad alti livelli.

Per questo, nonostante straveda per Vlahovic, dico che certe pretese che ha sono esagerate. Nella serie a attuale i valori spesso sono inflazionati dalla mediocrità del contesto.


----------



## Giofa (4 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Era il periodo d'oro del polacco, in cui si facevano paragoni importanti, quindi certe sparate ci stavano. Per dire: in quel periodo Piatek aveva insidiato, nella nazionale polacca, perfino Lewandoski. E' il rischio che si corre quando si prendono giocatori non rodati ad alti livelli.
> 
> Per questo, nonostante straveda per Vlahovic, dico che certe pretese che ha sono esagerate. Nella serie a attuale i valori spesso sono inflazionati dalla mediocrità del contesto.


Si si non volevo giudicare col senno del poi anzi, nel primo periodo rossonero il polacco sembrava finalmente un centravanti coi fiocchi, poi si è rivelato un fuoco di paglia. Probabilmente i miei commenti sarebbero stati dello stesso tenore


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Si si non volevo giudicare col senno del poi anzi, nel primo periodo rossonero il polacco sembrava finalmente un centravanti coi fiocchi, poi si è rivelato un fuoco di paglia. Probabilmente i miei commenti sarebbero stati dello stesso tenore



Assolutamente. Io infatti ho invocato la temporanea incapacità di intendere evolere


----------



## Raryof (4 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> c'era un utente penso bannato che si chiamava ACMILAN1899 che lo chiamava "l'influencer di Dzierzoniow perchè una volta aveva detto che in un anno era passato da mille a un milione di follower su instragram. mi faceva morire. Post di 50 righe insultandolo


Fatelo tornare please, forse la più grande risorsa di questo forum in quel periodaccio schifoso.
Ricordo anche le sigle stile dragon ball, che roba.
Comunque Elliott ha speso tanto i primi tempi perché non si aspettava che la rosa sarebbe stata migliorata usando meglio le competenze tecniche, ora quelle spese adesso avrebbero fatto comodo e invece stiamo facendo il contrario, invece di dargli una botte forte a questo Milan dal punto di vista tecnico e commerciale rimaniamo fermi al lavoro fatto nel 2019, valorizzato solo grazie alla pandemia e al blocco del calcio poi ripreso a ritmi spenti che ci hanno avvantaggiato.


----------



## Raryof (4 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh non credo, o meglio, non saprei come contattarlo.
> 
> Ma sicuramente, se torna lo becchiamo subito.
> 
> ...


Io l'ho contattato qualche mese fa, gli ho scritto anche adesso su un'altra piattaforma e gli ho detto che è ancora ammirato.
Non so cosa abbia combinato qui ma rimarrà leggenda, mi è spiaciuto tanto quando è stato bannato.

Ps: eravamo anche molto legati perché molto affini di pensiero.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io l'ho contattato qualche mese fa, gli ho scritto anche adesso su un'altra piattaforma e gli ho detto che è ancora ammirato.
> Non so cosa abbia combinato qui ma rimarrà leggenda, mi è spiaciuto tanto quando è stato bannato.
> 
> Ps: eravamo anche molto legati perché molto affini di pensiero.


Davvero??

Dove vi frequentate se non sono indiscreto?


----------



## Raryof (4 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Davvero??
> 
> Dove vi frequentate se non sono indiscreto?


Qui siamo ot, ma non so come scriverti in pvt o comunque sul tuo profilo.


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Credo Pitalek fosse tra i soprannomi preferiti, oltre al dato statistico della vecchia punta credo spagnola di cui non ricordo il nome che aveva segnato più di piantek.
> Io comunque il gesto delle pistole con coretto annesso ammetto di averlo fatto...ci sono quelli come me e quelli che mentono


E il gesto che faccio quando faccio uno strike al Bowling... Mi butto sulla pista scivolando sulle ginocchia e faccio le pistole BUM BUM BUM


----------

